# fator de cauda



## walpace

Esta frase la encuentro en un análisis de producto acabado de una suspensión oftálmica como una característica del proceso de esta manera:

 Adequabilidade do Sistema:
                                                   PAC                  POH
DPR para área dos picos do padrão     (n=6) ≤ 2,0%     ≤ 2,0%
Fator de cauda                               ≤ 2,0                ≤ 2,0
Tempo de Retenção                         4 - 6 min           ≥ 2,5 min

Cauda lo encuentro como cola o a veces creo que es caudal así que factor de cola o factor de acudal aplicarían? Me parece que así no teienen relación
Alguien me ayuda  por favor!


----------



## Vanda

Bem, é um termo matemático ou químico e vai requerer um especialista para entender e explicar isso. Não consegui achar explicação em lugar algum.


----------



## Outsider

Partindo do princípio de que "DPR" quer dizer "desvio padrão", arrisco dizer que "Fator de cauda" parece ser um termo da área da estatística. Não sei como traduzi-lo.


----------



## walpace

Muito Obrigado!!
Vanda e Outsider pelo interesse !!!


----------



## Mangato

Buenas noches. En estadistica se suele utilizar el factor cola para determinar las esperas. No soy un experto pero se que por ejemplo en los centros de recepcion de llamadas (callcenter) se realizan unas graficas en donde aparecen los tiempos medios de espera y las llamadas en cola y el caudal de llamadas (tráfico). Creo que uno de los terminos se llama factor de cola

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Nanon

O "fator de cauda" tem a ver com a cromatografia:


> *Factor de cola*
> 
> Medida de la asimetría del pico de la cromatografía; en el 10% de la altura máxima del pico, proporción entre su ancho en los segmentos frontal y de cola separados por una línea vertical que se traza a través del pico máximo.





> Calcularam-se os parâmetros cromatográficos: resolução, fator de retenção, fator de separação e *fator de cauda*. Avaliou-se a pureza dos picos dos ARV traçando-se espectros no UV em cinco pontos diferentes de cada pico.



DPR = desvio padrão faz sentido aqui (parabéns, Out!...) mas não sei o que são PAH, POH... podem ser reagentes (???) Vou investigar!


----------



## Mangato

Sin contradecir lo que dice Nanon, considero que el factor de cola es un termino estadístico que se aplica en diferentes disciplinas. Creo que esta relacionado con el gráfico denominado campana de Gaus. Vean esto

http://www.proz.com/kudoz/953591

y esto aplicado a estadístca de seguros

*El factor de cola* se aplicará, si lo hubiere, a los siniestros ocurridos correspondientes al período de ocurrencia más antiguo.
Cada factor de desarrollo acumulado Fj se aplicará al período de ocurrencia i que le corresponde en función de la antigüedad de los factores promedio ponderado que intervienen en su cálculo.
La última pérdida esperada Yi de cada período de ocurrencia i resulta de multiplicar el factor de desarrollo acumulado Fj por los siniestros incurridos Xij .

Saludos,

MG


----------



## Mangato

Outsider said:


> Partindo do princípio de que "DPR" quer dizer "desvio padrão", arrisco dizer que "Fator de cauda" parece ser um termo da área da estatística. Não sei como traduzi-lo.


 
* desvio padrão= desviación estándar o desviación típica*


----------



## Outsider

Bem, parece que precisamos de mais contexto...


----------



## walpace

Outsider, el contexto se desarrolla en un estudio de producto farmacéutico para comprobar el acatamiento de las propiedades que se persiguen para dicho producto, así que creo que aplican todos los comentarios, ya que en el estudio se habla de cromatografía así como de cuadros estadísticos, como lo dicen Nanon y Mangato,  cuyas ilustraciones han sido de mucha orientación incluso para otros  términos!   Muito Obrigado!!!
Todo conduce a que la traducción correcta sea  FACTOR DE COLA
Gracias Amigos !


----------



## Nanon

Hola a todos:

Lo que me llevó a suponer que se trataba de cromatografía era el contexto del estudio farmacéutico y sobre todo el resto del texto: el tiempo de retención y los picos (del cromatograma). Tal vez debería añadir en mi perfil que estoy familiarizada con este tipo de técnicas analíticas...

¡Desde luego, ello no implica que el término no se utilice en otros contextos!

A todas estas, me faltó por averiguar lo que son el PAC y el POH...


----------



## manfredojch

Factor de asimetría (Factor tailing).


----------



## Ari RT

POH puede ser potencial de oxidrilas, el inverso matemático del pH (potencial de hidrógeno - medida de acidez);
PAC ??? Ni idea. Para entenderlo necesitamos a un químico o a un oculista. Para traducirlo, me parece que ya vale con repetir los numeritos tales como están, que estas nomenclaturas químicas suelen ser universales.
Dr. Google pone PAC como Photo Active Compound. Vienen ganas de aceptarlo, pero...


----------



## Nanon

PAC: hidrocarbonetos aromáticos policíclicos (mera hipótese)???


----------

